# The Dreaded Buffer



## robert flynt (Dec 29, 2014)

Gordon Dempsey, knifemaker in Kenai Alaska was killed Oct. 24 when the buffer wheel grabbed a knife away from him and hurled it tip first into his chest. He was 67 and sold his first knife in 1974! Approach it like it is the most dangerous tool in your shop, because it is!!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Sincere 5


----------



## Kevin (Dec 29, 2014)

Man that totally sucks Robert. Thank you for posting this though we all need reminders that we can get hurt or killed with our machinery no matter how experienced we are.


----------



## kazuma78 (Dec 29, 2014)

That's too bad to hear. Thinking about it, it does sound dangerous!


----------



## Cody Killgore (Dec 29, 2014)

My buffer scares the bajeezus out of me. I am super careful anytime I have a knife anywhere near it. I busted my shop window a few months ago. Had a piece of wood get away from me. Shot straight through the window. In hindsight...I probably should not have had the buffer right up against the window.

Thanks for the solemn reminder


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 29, 2014)

Ouch, I never thought about a knife getting thrown on a buffer. I've had a few things ripped out of my hands and I can see how that could happen. Will definitely make me be more careful if I ever take a knife over to my buffer.


----------



## Foot Patrol (Dec 29, 2014)

Robert thanks for posting. I still have not built a box on mine yet but plan to. I have been only using mine for buffing handles and taking the burr off after sharpening.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 29, 2014)

*Here's his obit*.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 29, 2014)

Robert couldn't you use a 1" piece of plexi between you and the buffer? I realize it will sling stuff and cloud your view but you could use those clear pull-off thingy's on the inside of the glass maybe?.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Dec 29, 2014)

I've broken some real nice calls because they'd sling out of my hand from buffing on my lathe. Never thought about a knife coming back.


----------



## khobson (Dec 29, 2014)

JR Custom Calls said:


> I've broken some real nice calls because they'd sling out of my hand from buffing on my lathe. Never thought about a knife coming back.



I've gotten in the habit of using an inserter tool designed to insert tubes in pen blanks when buffing calls....but a tapered dowel would work as well.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Dec 29, 2014)

I've started using my finger through the middle hole on pots, and one on each end of duck barrels. Kind of sucks when it catches though.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 29, 2014)

The knife flying off the grinder is just as feasible. Using a magnet on thin stock blade to hold against the platen can cause a grab that will throw the blade down. Deflection off the rest and it's right back at you. If it goes behind the rest its headed towards your crotch or leg. Either way requires a diaper change. 
Robert - thanks for posting that. Its a great reminder that it only takes a second of getting too relaxed with power tools to make the ultimate mistake. He had 40 years of experience and took his eye off the ball for about 1/2 a second.


----------



## robert flynt (Dec 30, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Robert couldn't you use a 1" piece of plexi between you and the buffer? I realize it will sling stuff and cloud your view but you could use those clear pull-off thingy's on the inside of the glass maybe?.


I put my buffer in a box as show earlier and when using it I always stand to one side of the buffing wheel, moving from one side to the other as needed. It might be easier to stand directly in front of it but it's just not safe.
The lexan would probably work better that plexiglass, which break easier but the buffing wheel sling so much buffing compound I'm not sure how fast you would go through pull off sheets. Being able to see very well is critical because if you Male chicken it just a hair to much the wheel will grab it. One should only buff about 2/3rds up the side of blade then turn it over and do the same. Where your most likely to get in trouble is when you buff the finger guard and when your buffing the tip. I also never hold the blade when buffing because if the buff grabs the blade and lets go it causes a whip lash effect causing your muscles in the hand holding the handle to hold against the grab and when the wheel lets go the the blade flies up and the wheel brings it back down on your hand that held the blade tip. If the blade is sharp you will loose fingers, if the edge has not been put on the blade yet it will give you a good whack.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## robert flynt (Dec 30, 2014)

NYWoodturner said:


> The knife flying off the grinder is just as feasible. Using a magnet on thin stock blade to hold against the platen can cause a grab that will throw the blade down. Deflection off the rest and it's right back at you. If it goes behind the rest its headed towards your crotch or leg. Either way requires a diaper change.
> Robert - thanks for posting that. Its a great reminder that it only takes a second of getting too relaxed with power tools to make the ultimate mistake. He had 40 years of experience and took his eye off the ball for about 1/2 a second.


Scott, I prefer using my horizontal disk grinder to remove scale and flatten steel. I seem to have better control and with a magnet I can't feel what is going on. I would look at a way to make changes so you can rotate the rest out of the way when using the platen and magnet. I use the platen the most, to flat grind a blade or taper the tang. It is easier for me to make my first grind then then clean up the flats with my disc grinder. Making the first grind first leaves less flat area to clean up. PS 10-4 on the diaper change! Forgot to say to set the rest as close as possible to the belt because the belt can pull a blade into the gap and throw it down at a high rate of speed.


----------

